# Utah Flash Set Opening Day Roster



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Utah Flash waived guards Mike Hall, Chris Moore and Chris Mannix. The Flash season-opening roster stands at 12 including Boston Celtics assignees J.R. Giddens and Bill Walker. 
The Flash open the season Friday by visiting the Austin Toros and close a two-game Texas swing at Rio Grande Valley on Saturday. The Bakersfield Jam visits the Flash for the home opener Monday at the McKay Events Center. Tipoff is 7 p.m. MT.

2008-09 Utah Flash Roster
No	Player Pos	Ht	Wt	College DOB
00	John Barber SF	6-7	220	Youngstown State 3/28/1985
7	Ryan Diggs PG	6-2	170	Western Washington 12/8/1983
11	Dontell Jefferson	PG	6-4	195	Arkansas 12/15/1983
12	Andre Ingram SG	6-3	190	American 11/19/1985
15	J.R. Giddens* SG	6-5	215	New Mexico 2/13/1985	
23	Eddie Ard G/F	6-5	215	Lipscomb 6/28/1985
24	Bill Walker* G/F	6-6	220 Kansas State 10/9/1987
32	Brian Jackson PF	6-9	244 Oregon State 10/4/1980
33	Gavin Grant SF	6-7	200	North Carolina State 3/12/1985
34	Bennet Davis PF	6-9	225	Northeastern 3/14/1984
42	Steve Newman C	6-9	235	Georgia 10/25/1984
99	Carlos Wheeler PF	6-7	220	Campbellsville 5/16/1978
*on assignment from Boston Celtics
Head Coach: Brad Jones
Asst. Coach: Dale Osbourne
Athletic Trainer: Nick Asay
Director Basketball Ops: Kevin Young
Coordinator Basketball Ops: Johnny Saccomanno


----------

